
What degree do I need for a career in bioinformatics? - pstew
http://www.bioinformaticscareerguide.com/2020/07/what-type-of-degree-should-i-get.html
======
pstew
This question comes up over and over again in r/bioinformatics, so I put
together a short guide that I hope will be helpful for those considering
getting into the field.

